# What do I do if I get symptoms?



## SoylentGreen (29 Feb 2020)

I am hearing more and more that 80% of cases are mild cases...…..but 20% are not.
We are to isolate ourselves if we think we are ill and contact our GP.  Is this 100% of people or just the 20%. How will I know if I am in the 20%. Will I be able to answer the door when the doctor calls?
Older people appear to be the ones dying.
There does not appear to be any screening taking place at airports or ports, of possible sick people entering the country.
It's almost as if the powers that be are happy to accept that 20% of the population will get seriously sick. Collateral damage.

Soylent Green?


----------



## odyssey06 (29 Feb 2020)

If you are in the 80% with milder symptoms (which could feel like anything from a bad cold to a bad flu to walking pneumonia) you still self-isolate.
Reason is to avoid spreading it to those in the at risk group.
Put up a note on your door. Order food or get friends \ relatives to leave food at the door and you bring in.

If you are in the 20% that needs medical attention it's not clear if a GP will do house visits (in personal protective equipment) or depending on severity if you will be something similar to an old sanitorium. For the very serious cases any kind of major numbers will exceed our intensive care capacity to deal with it.

China set up field hospitals and transferred 40,000 medical staff  to the affected province of 11 million people - and it locked down that province.
No other country can do that


----------



## Early Riser (29 Feb 2020)

SoylentGreen said:


> We are to isolate ourselves if we think we are ill and contact our GP. Is this 100% of people or just the 20%. How will I know if I am in the 20%. Will I be able to answer the door when the doctor calls?



Everyone who has been to affected parts and thinks they may have the virus is supposed to self-isolate and call the GP (or if you otherwise suspect you may have the virus). If you are diagnosed and are one of the 80% with only mild symptoms you certainly must self-isolate. You don't go out to spread it around.




__





						International travel
					






					www2.hse.ie
				











						COVID-19 (coronavirus)
					

Get advice about COVID-19, including symptoms, testing, vaccination and self-isolation.




					www2.hse.ie


----------



## DK123 (5 Apr 2020)

Hi.Anyone have any  advice re Rent a Room Scheme and Cov 19[3 licencees means 3 people shareing the house with me  or general common sense advice.What would be an appropriate list of precautions to hang up in the kitchen be perhaps.Thanks


----------

